# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Nikki tonite

## primo

Tap a nap and plan on Nikki beach tonite  ,  good band  10 pm !

----------


## marybeth

Have fun!!!

----------


## JEK

> Tap a nap and plan on Nikki beach tonite  ,  good band  10 pm !



Is Mike going with you guys? He's down there solo and lonely  :Wink:

----------


## andynap

> Is Mike going with you guys? He's down there solo and lonely



Funny

----------


## kent1994

> Is Mike going with you guys? He's down there solo and lonely



 :thumb up:

----------


## elgreaux

He might have liked the band, Onyan and 3 Cylinders from Antigua and by the time the party got rolling it was mostly a St Barth audience with the racers from the Cata Cup....  not the usual Nikki crowd at all... great ambiance and a real Caribbean groove!

----------


## JEK

> He might have liked the band, Onyan and 3 Cylinders from Antigua and by the time the party got rolling it was mostly a St Barth audience with the racers from the Cata Cup....  not the usual Nikki crowd at all... great ambiance and a real Caribbean groove!



 :cool:

----------

